
Charlie Munger: Investing in AI [video] - AlanTuring
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6kNl5it9L4&list=PLrAXtmErZgOeTplq3WVIwlGn8dC9lbjy3
======
willvarfar
I don't know anyone who has found Watson even a tiny bit useful. I've seen
demo projects done but results are always very underwhelming and the whole
thing is just an IBM meat grinder marketing funnel.

~~~
cirgue
Watson is a sham marketing term. There is no "Watson", it's a constellation of
consulting services and fragments of rotting software that no one wants to
use.

------
lucideer
Something of a nitpick, but just because it took me really quite an extremely
long time to figure out what he meant:

The line should be "we're so short _on_ the real thing". As quoted, it sounds
like he's trying to say we're short of an achievement (e.g. achieving actual
general AI).

He does erroneously say what's quoted though, so the title isn't incorrect,
but perhaps they should have [sic]ed it; he says "short o' the real thing" but
I don't think "o'" has ever been short for "on".

~~~
rahimnathwani
'Short of' has at least two meanings:

1) Lacking in quantity (e.g. "I'm short of money this month").

2) Not having reached some point on a continuum (e.g. "He stopped short of
claiming to be _best_ singer in the world.").

~~~
lucideer
Wiktionary confirms your first definition (2nd definition at
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/short_of](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/short_of)
\- wiki's 1st and 3rd definitions seem like the same thing in my mind) but
other dictionaries don't seem to support this (OED only has wiki's 3rd listed)
and I've certainly never encountered it before now. Odd.

I would say I'm short _on_ money this month.

Etymologically my thinking was that it comes from "to fall short of" \- e.g.
to be too short to reach a point. Fitting your 2nd definition.

~~~
rahimnathwani
See #1 on this page:

[https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/thesaurus/short_of](https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/thesaurus/short_of)

------
thisisit
Can we get a 2016 tag please? This is from May 2016 interview on CNBC:

[https://www.cnbc.com/video/2016/05/02/munger-gates-on-
future...](https://www.cnbc.com/video/2016/05/02/munger-gates-on-future-of-
ai.html)

------
mieseratte
I'm going to be _that guy_ today - can we get a non-clickbait title?

~~~
sarabande
I don't think this is clickbait, since the entire point of the video is the
one quote. However, I do think the entire post is useless.

------
myf01d
Be assured Mr. Munger, there are now millions of smart, hard working with
perfect GPAs and degrees slaves, so with enough hours of work of these slaves,
you will be able to get the real thing, so you can lay off enough slaves, make
higher profits easier and become even richer.

